# NW Ind. boys shoot 150-pound gator in Iroquois R.



## outdoorlivin247 (Jul 14, 2009)

NW Ind. boys shoot 150-pound gator in Iroquois R. 




RENSSELAER, Ind. (AP) — Conservation officers says a northwest Indiana teenager shot and killed an alligator about 6 feet long that he and a friend found in the Iroquois River in Jasper County.
Zach Ramsey, who's 17, and 14-year-old Casey Sonaty (suh-NAH'-tee) spotted the reptile Sunday while fishing and spearing frogs along the river near Rensselaer, about 45 miles southeast of Gary.

Officers say the rural Newton County boys couldn't kill the gator with a fishing arrow or frog spears, so they went and got a 12-gauge shotgun, and Ramsay shot it.

Officers say the alligator weighed about 150 pounds.

Alligators are not a game species in Indiana, so shooting it broke no laws.


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Jul 14, 2009)

Here is a picture...


----------



## Nailsbeats (Jul 14, 2009)

Awesome. Finding a gator like that would get your blood going. Good work guys!


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Jul 14, 2009)

I grew up in the town of Iroquois which the river runs thru...I spent endless hours on that river and my parents still have a lot on it...Looks like it is time to get out the bang stick and go gator hunting...BOAT RIDE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mowrey1999 (Jul 18, 2009)

*Gator*

Looks like a few from around Iroquois area on the site or Bunkum as it was called when I went over there, When I lived in florida we used to catch them like that a lot and release them elsewhere since a friend of mine worked relocating snakes and animals that got to big or were in the wrong place at the wrong time. , This is a nice size one that looks like it must have been raised and just got to big to handle and was then let go to fend for itself to bad people get them and then do this but it happens , If I would have known about it I would have come and caught it and then had someone come get it to be relocated, if you get another email me and I will come down catch it and get it relocated rather than shoot it .


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Jul 20, 2009)

Why was it killed?


----------



## ericjeeper (Jul 25, 2009)

2000ssm6 said:


> Why was it killed?



Cause that is what seventeen year old boys do to things that are in a location where they do not belong...


----------



## tomtrees58 (Jul 25, 2009)

eric jeeper said:


> Cause that is what seventeen year old boys do to things that are in a location where they do not belong...



wild west :jawdrop: that was little tom trees


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 25, 2009)

Lol thats a baaaaaaaaaaaa beeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee I saw a picture of one killed in south Ar at the white river refuge that was 15 foot long.


----------



## CaseyForrest (Jul 25, 2009)

ropensaddle said:


> Lol thats a baaaaaaaaaaaa beeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee I saw a picture of one killed in south Ar at the white river refuge that was 15 foot long.



Theres a pic on the net somewhere of a 27 footer shot by a DNR officer.


----------



## Blazin (Jul 25, 2009)

That'd be some good eatin right there!


----------



## tomtrees58 (Jul 25, 2009)

CaseyForrest said:


> Theres a pic on the net somewhere of a 27 footer shot by a DNR officer.



yep i have the pic google it tom trees


----------



## tomtrees58 (Jul 25, 2009)

:jawdrop:here it is tom trees


----------



## tomtrees58 (Jul 25, 2009)

tom trees


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 25, 2009)

CaseyForrest said:


> Theres a pic on the net somewhere of a 27 footer shot by a DNR officer.



I may have got the feet wrong, they had it a partly hung up a tree I just guessed at the feet but the booty was bigger than the guys head standing by it! I saw the photo after wading waist deep through the swamp where this huge gator was killed. It very likely could have been that long. I was amazed that the booty was bigger than the head of a human. I only thought crocks got that large.


----------



## CaseyForrest (Jul 25, 2009)

tomtrees58 said:


> :jawdrop:here it is tom trees



Thats not it. This one was bigger.

And there is a pic of it strung up off the rear bucket of a backhoe


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 25, 2009)

CaseyForrest said:


> Thats not it. This one was bigger.
> 
> And there is a pic of it strung up off the rear bucket of a backhoe



Maybe that was it it was a long time ago was your gator sorta and old pic? T/he one I saw made that one with the deer look small.


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Jul 25, 2009)

ericjeeper said:


> Cause that is what seventeen year old boys do to things that are in a location where they do not belong...



I hate to say it, but that pretty much sums it up...If it were me I would have tryed to catch it...It had to be a critter someone released because there is no way it could make it thru a winter in this area...That river almost always freezes and the temps reach below zero every year...


----------



## tomtrees58 (Jul 26, 2009)

CaseyForrest said:


> Thats not it. This one was bigger.
> 
> And there is a pic of it strung up off the rear bucket of a backhoe



yea i have it its on a backhoe have to make the pic small its like 890 kb tom trees


----------



## tomtrees58 (Jul 26, 2009)

here it is tom trees


----------



## treeslayer (Jul 26, 2009)

outdoorlivin247 said:


> Here is a picture...


 
Well, if they are not going to eat it, that's really poor behavior.

killing that gator was wrong, in my opinion.

unless it made it to the grill, i ate gator in FLA wasn't bad.


----------

